# New Michigan CCW bill needs your help, make your voice heard



## gunactivist (Jan 25, 2011)

"Michigan bill would allow guns in churches, bars."
Let's make our opinion count, please cast your vote on the article page linked below.

Michigan bill would allow guns in churches, bars | freep.com | Detroit Free Press

God Bless America!


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Jeez guy, it's your first post. Say hi or something Mr. Activist man.:mrgreen:


----------

